# Busy busy times. New learnings...



## Graeme Edwards (21 Jan 2011)

Hi all. 

I thought I would share with you the reasons I have not been so active. Apart from being all aquascaped out with recent events such as the Aqueous Art exhibition, Hagen show and others. Life has been very busy.

Like most of us this time of year, im looking hard to further my career in the conservation and countryside sector. 

Keeping this in my for thoughts, I am working on my foundation degree on Countryside, Conservation and Recreation management.
I spent many years farming, at Chester zoo and as some of you know The Green Machine. I am now working with terrestrial plants in a garden centre. I am focused in heading into a career as an Ecologist, ranger, environmental consultant, conservation volunteer leader, something along those lines. Though it is a very tough career to make head way in, hence this course. 

Along with all the studying, on my days off I have been either cramming for exams or getting my assignments done. I got a distinction for the last. I have also been taking part in volunteering with the BTCV http://www2.btcv.org.uk/ , to gain experience along the way. 

Out of a 7 day week, I work 5, volunteer one and spend one day with my Becca. Evenings are job hunting and assignment work. Its bloody shattering.

So as you can see, theres not much time to scape up and get involved at the moment. Hopefully when I have a better routine and get more efficient and studying, I will have more time and focus for aquascapes.

Some pictures of me volunteering.

*After digging back horse tail to fight the effects of succession.*




Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Fencing in woodland along side a railway. Ive done this tonns of time while farming. Check out the guns, lol.





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

More pond work. Loved doing this....





Uploaded with ImageShack.us

This was my first assignment. It was to collect, dry and identify 30 native species, document them and describe any relevant information. Becca helped me loads on this, gluing and sticking.


----------



## Tom (21 Jan 2011)

Sounds like an interesting thing to be getting involved with, and good to be keeping busy. But.... that's no excuse for the lack of even a tiny tank!!   Good luck with the course and job hunting!!


----------



## mlgt (21 Jan 2011)

Looks like you are busy indeed. But wait. In all the photos you are posing 

Good to hear from you. Hope you are well. 

Rik


----------



## danmil3s (21 Jan 2011)

well done and good luck. just started furthering my own career, lot more home work than i anticipated. Im sure the next scape no matter how far off, will have loads of inspiration behind it cant wait. be nice to see the odd photo wit an update.


----------



## BigTom (22 Jan 2011)

As someone doing a PhD in ecology, I know how hard it can be to keep a really tight focus on where you're going. As I'm sure you've figured out by now, the most important thing is to pack in as much practical experience as possible: you're in a broad and competetive field, simply be good at as much stuff as possible and everything else should fall in to place. Enthusiasm is incredibly important, as is simply being the best person for whatever you apply for.


----------



## Graeme Edwards (22 Jan 2011)

Thanks guys.

I do have a nano going, but its a grower no a shower. Its just to keep my shrimp and fish in until I am more focused for a real scape.



			
				BigTom said:
			
		

> As someone doing a PhD in ecology, I know how hard it can be to keep a really tight focus on where you're going. As I'm sure you've figured out by now, the most important thing is to pack in as much practical experience as possible: you're in a broad and competetive field, simply be good at as much stuff as possible and everything else should fall in to place. Enthusiasm is incredibly important, as is simply being the best person for whatever you apply for.



I am aiming for masters level if I can afford it at the end of this course. Its tough holding down a full time job and doing full time study and all the other things like going shopping, gym, tidying the house etc. 
It is really rewarding though, especially the volunteering. I wish I had more time to put into the short free courses they do and more time to get my foot in the door of the big orgonisations such as Environment agency, National Trust, Forestry commission etc. Im hoping my years at Chester Zoo will help with this.
I do love it, but im aware there are some serious nut cases out there who eat, sleep breath all this and im up against the. You have to try though.

This months assignment is on the ecology of a lowland heath. Ive got to get to grips with Trophic levels and food webs tonight. 
Next month is an assignment of our choice wit a powerpoint presentation on the subject. Im doing invasive species.

Cheers.


----------



## Themuleous (23 Jan 2011)

Sounds good Graeme  let me know if I can help or point you in the right direction to something.  I know how hard Ecology is to get into.

Would you be interested in doing some bat surveys?  Haven't got anything specific in mind, but I can let you know if something crops up, up your way.

All the best 

Sam


----------



## Graeme Edwards (24 Jan 2011)

Cheers Sam.

I have kept you in mind if I get stuck. 

I need to do some volunteer hours and have got 7 days owing to me, so im going to see whats going on an book them if I can. The more varied the experience the better for my CV and for the portfolio. If you can suggest anything Sam, please let me know. Any directions, ideas, people to speak to, work experience the better.

Ill keep you posted if I cover anything worth sharing. 

Cheers.


----------

